# Airport express N ou G ?



## Biroman (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une borne airport express d'occasion et je voulais savoir s'il existait un moyen de vérifier s'il sagissait bien du modèle 802.11N (ce que m'affirme le vendeur).
J'ai effectivement un doute car mon débit plafonne à 1.5Mo/sec (plutôt conforme à du 802.11G), alors que ma connexion internet est supérieure à 40 Mega, et que j'utilise un macbook pro derniere generation.

Avec le numéro de série peut-être ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Larme (14 Novembre 2010)

Les 1.5Mo/s peuvent être lié au serveur et en aucun cas à ton Airport...

Lorsque tu fais un p'tit Alt+Clic sur l'Airport dans la barre de menu, qu'as-tu ?


----------



## Biroman (20 Novembre 2010)

Larme a dit:


> Les 1.5Mo/s peuvent être lié au serveur et en aucun cas à ton Airport...


 
J'ai fait ce test sur le serveur d'apple. En ethernet, je télécharge le même fichier à plus de 8Mo/s...



Larme a dit:


> Lorsque tu fais un p'tit Alt+Clic sur l'Airport dans la barre de menu, qu'as-tu ?


 
Mode PHY : 802.11g
Canal : 1 (2,4 GHz)
Débit de transmission : 54

c'est bien ce que je pensais :mouais:

Il n'y aurait pas un réglage qui permet d'activer le 802.11n dans l'utilitaire airport ??


----------



## Biroman (23 Novembre 2010)

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui possède une airport express N peut confirmer mes doutes ?

Lorsque je vais dans la configuration manuelle de la borne -> onglet "sans fil"-> mode radio... j'ai uniquement le choix entre 802.11 b et g.
Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire pour activer le 802.11 N ?

Pour info, j'ai créé un réseau sans fil avec la borne, qui est alimentée en ethernet par un modem numericable dont j'ai désactivé le wifi.

Dites seulement un mot et je serai fixé


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

Regarde sur l'étiquette le modèle de ta borne Airport Express. la 802.11g c'est le modèle "A1084 (model number M9470LL/A), la 802.11n, c'est le modèle A1264 (Model number MB321LL/A).


----------



## Biroman (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Regarde sur l'étiquette le modèle de ta borne Airport Express. la 802.11g c'est le modèle "A1084 (model number M9470LL/A), la 802.11n, c'est le modèle A1264 (Model number MB321LL/A).



Merci ça c'est du concret. Mais sur ma borne il y a marqué  "A1088". Alors g ou n ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

Ben ça s'inscrirait bien dans le contexte d'une évolution mineure du modèle "g", donc le vendeur t'a raconté des craques s'il a prétendu que c'était une "n".


----------



## Biroman (25 Novembre 2010)

OK !!!! Doutes confirmés.
Bizarre quand même... Le vendeur m'a dit qu'il l'avait achetée il y a un an et demi sur l'apple store,
et il n'a pas l'air malhonnête puisqu'il accepte de la reprendre.

Merci pour aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2010)

curieux, en effet, voici ce qu'en dit MacTracker, il a peut être confondu 1 an et 1/2 et 2 ans et 1/2 ?




A moins qu'Apple n'ait continué à écouler ses stocks de 802.11g sous le modèle A1088 en les mettant au prix de la 802.11n (qui fait quand même 60 &#8364; de moins ) !


----------



## arnowood (25 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> curieux, en effet, voici ce qu'en dit MacTracker, il a peut être confondu 1 an et 1/2 et 2 ans et 1/2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et bien c est lecas.
quand j ai acheté la mienne au changement de la borne vers les nouvelles version n, la fnac et l apple store avait encore des G.. cela dis elles etait moins cjher de je sais plus combien


----------

